# OMG Apple



## timetosmoke (May 19, 2012)

I have always used Mesquite and Hickory when I would smoke (or try to) using my Weber grill and this is the first time not only using a real smoker (2012 MES 30") but I am also using apple wood. OMG is all I can say about the smell of this smoking wood. It is truly WONDERFUL and I can just imagine how it will taste. My mouth is already watering and I have 5 hours to go before the ribs are done.. LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2012)

Apple is good. My latest craze, well a bunch of us actually, has been smoking with an AMNPS Pellet Smoker and Pitmasters Choice. It is a 1/3 each blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry. Pretty awesome stuff and the AMNPS gives anywhere up to 10 hours of sweet TBS. Check it out...JJ

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## timetosmoke (May 19, 2012)

You read my mind, I am alternating between apple and hickory (of which I just added). Smelling  YOWZA good right now!


----------



## perseus mcmxi (May 19, 2012)

try pecan and apple...


----------



## timetosmoke (May 19, 2012)

finished the rib smoke a little while ago and WOW. It was great but it could have used a dash of salt but beyond that, I and my friends/family thoroughly enjoyed the ribs. Cleanup was a hateful thing.. LOL  I am going to cover the drip trays in tinfoil next time. Window was easily cleaned with a thick baking soda paste.

I LOVE this smoker.


----------



## bullittcg08 (Jun 12, 2012)

Got my pork spare ribs rubbed and soaking up the seasoning for my first smoke tomorrow. Gonna use apple and hickory. I am very excited and nervous. Hope I don't mess them up! LOL!


----------



## timetosmoke (Jun 12, 2012)

Just watch for the hickory as it is very strong and only a little is needed. Good luck with your smoke, your going to love the apple wood.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad you liked it! I use combinations all the time and some of my favorites are pecan/apple, hickory/apple/maple and many others depending on what I'm smoking. I just play with the flavors til I find what I like.


----------

